# Wednesday fog but solid bite



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Headed off shore about 20 miles yesterday. As you all noticed i am sure, it was foggy the entire trip. Seas had us bounces a lil but it wasnt to bad really.

First spot, all triggers came up, so we left, boated proabably 7. Then we found the vermilion and we got our 2 man limit.

Next spot was for Amberjack and they didnt disappoint either. The 2 keepers came off bucktail jigs, but we used ruby for a bit as well. Got our 2 keepers pretty quick along with several others as well, probably 6 landed.

Then it was time for the bull reds to start eating everything, so we moved again. Got a nice white snapper and a ton of solid red snapper. Of couse all trigger, red snapper and red fish went back.

It was a fun and wet filled day. I only took one pic on the way out of the fog. Due to the moisture i didnt want my phone getting ruined.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I want all of your numbers. :whistling:

Sounds like you had a good trip.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Finally a brave dedicated fishermen battled the elements and went for it. Awesome report, beats the hell out of sitting in an office dreaming about going through the pass! 
Way to go capt!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

How far out of the pass did you venture? Radar? Glad it paid off for you.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

osborne311 said:


> How far out of the pass did you venture? Radar? Glad it paid off for you.


Sorry so late replying, been busy as all get out. We went 20 or so miles, and yes we have radar. Fog isnt the funniest stuff to run around in no matter what you have!


----------

